# copiah creek



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

anybody going to be out at copiah creek this sunday? me and my dad are thinking about going out there :bigok:


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

We'll be there for sure.


----------



## Kitty'n'Brute (May 23, 2012)

I'll be there tomorrow


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I need to find a long weekend to come back over & ride there


----------



## 601xmr12 (May 31, 2012)

I'll be there saturday most likely when it opens second time riding out on the new bike.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

sorry guys weel be out there 4th of july weekend!!!! fo show!!!


----------



## 601xmr12 (May 31, 2012)

If it don't do some raining we ain't gonna have a creek to ride in lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

601xmr12 said:


> If it don't do some raining we ain't gonna have a creek to ride in lol


Thats the truth!


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

we had a flood here yesterday what was ankle deep was WASTE deep!!!!


----------

